# European Basketball Jerseys? where can i buy?



## Red_Bandit

Where can i buy a Skipper Bologna Milos Vujanic Jersey over the internet???
does anyone know any website that sells other european team jersesy??

thanks


----------



## Marco Mitis

Try at www.fortitudo.it, they have an on-line store at http://fortitudostore.footballstaff.it/catalog/prodotto.asp?codice=RE0001-S


----------



## Peja Vu

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1058899#post1058899

http://www.eurojerseyimports.com/product/Player/09050101.html


----------



## mrn-LT

http://www.rodiklis.lt/index.php?sritis=7&title=lrytas - Lietuvos Rytas . Vilnius .
http://www.rodiklis.lt/index.php?sritis=07&title=zalgiris - Zalgiris . Kaunas


----------



## Red_Bandit

thanks guys

 the skipper jersesy look fake(cheap) 


its a shame that there isnt a site like www.subside.co.uk for international basketball clothing.


----------



## el_Diablo

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> thanks guys
> 
> the skipper jersesy look fake(cheap)
> 
> 
> its a shame that there isnt a site like www.subside.co.uk for international basketball clothing.


I doubt it is fake, since that seems to be the official internet site of skipper/fortitudo, if that's what you meant...


----------



## Carl English

Why don't you just walk around with 5 billboards glued to your chest????? It would look just as ridiculous


----------

